# Get your Captain's license



## Capt.Chris (Apr 25, 2013)

Anyone who commits today for the UOPV (6-Pack) course that starts tommorrow will get a 10% discount. The course will be held over the next 7 days. Please call (409) 238-5170.


----------



## lostdog2 (Apr 7, 2005)

*Cost*

Whats the price and information for taking the course?


----------



## twan52479 (Jul 18, 2013)

What is the price for the course and the test?


----------

